# Nochmal Talkline u. Q1 Deutschland



## Kosima (17 Juni 2003)

Hallo allerseits !
Wir haben Ende April unsere Abrechnung von der Deutschen Telekom erhalten. Darauf ist auch der Anbieter Talkline u.Q1 Deutschland aufgeführt,die wollen ingesamt 377,00 Euro.
Wir sollen im März an 3 Tagen die Verbindung aufgebaut haben.
Am 19.03. um 16.11 für 33 Sek. 47,... Euro, um 16.13 für 13 Sek. 39,... Euro und um 16.59 Uhr für 11 Sek. 39,... Euro .
Am 20.03 und 21.02 fast die selben Zeiten und Beträge.
Ich habe die Zeiten von dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis den ich von Talkline erhalten habe ,die Nr. die wir angewählt haben sollen lautet :0190080XXX.Obwohl ich von denen einen unverschlüsselten Ebvn.
angefordert habe.Habe ich nur die verkürzte Version erhalten.
Wir haben vorher unseren PC untersucht und über Spybot einen Dialer entdeckt und Strafanzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.
Unter" Verlauf " habe ich unsere Internetzeit (en) ausgedruckt und festgestellt,das zu diesem genannten Zeitpunkt keiner im Internet war !
Am 19.03. waren wir vormittags im Internet so gegen 11 Uhr und nicht wie auf dem Evbn. zu sehen um 16.11 Uhr.
Wie kann sowas zustande kommen und wie soll ich weiterhin vorgehen? :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :help:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

*0190080806*

Setze gegen den Einzelposten auf der Telekom-Rechnung den "Einwand" und bezahle nur die unstrittigen Verbindungen.
Sende an MCN tele.com (oder Q1) einen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung und bitte um Prüfung. Dort wird man Dir zumindest all diejenigen Verbindungen stornieren, die unter 1 Minute liegen.
Deine Anzeige bei der Polizei kannste vergessen - das bringt nix!
Irgendjemand in Eurer Familie hat einen QuestNet-Dialer downgeloaden. Hat derjenige womöglich einen SMS-Dienst oder Handylogos verwenden wollen oder war er gar auf Piratos oder HackerAG unterwegs? Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, an dieses Produkt zu geraten - suche mal unter C:/WINDOWS den Ordner "Coder" und betrachte Dir die *txt Datei oder gar die wahrscheinlich vorhandene *exe - aber Vorsicht, die ist scharf!
Von wegen niemand zu Hause oder so - das müsst Ihr unter Euch in der Familie ausmachen oder ist bei Euch der PC dauernd online, auch wenn niemand im Hause ist? Selbst in dem Fall kann (eigentlich) nichts passieren aber für den Nachweis der Sessions seid Ihr selbst verantwortlich!


----------



## Comedian1 (18 Juni 2003)

Wenn der PC angeschalten ist, ist es bei Windows 2000/XP grundsätzlich möglich, den Programmstart zu automatisieren, und zwar über den sog. Scheduler. Das Programm kann sich so zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten selbst starten.

Was ich letztens wieder bei einem Crosskirk Dialer beobachtet habe;

Er trägt sich in HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run ein, und zwar 5-4-91-010.exe -m. Er startet dann unmittelbar nach dem Hochfahren des Rechners und wählt sich gleich - ohne dass eine Benutzeroberfläche erscheint -im Hintergrund ein. Selbst wenn seine Benutzeroberfläche erscheint und man schließt ihn mittels click auf das 'x', dann bleibt er im Hintergrund aktiv. Nach wenigen Minuten erscheint der Dialer erneut auf dem Bildschirm, und wählt automatisch an.

Allerdings hat Anna recht, dass wohl strafrechtlich schwer was zu beweisen ist. Zivilrechtlich ist aber schon was drin. Man lese hierzu die Beiträge des Juristen. Übrigens ersieht man aus den kurzen Verbindungszeiten, dass hier keine bewusste Einwahl erfolgt ist, und damit kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Die LGe Kiel und Nürnberg-Fürth haben hierzu bereits Urteile gesprochen:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgnfuerth270303.htm
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgkiel090103.htm

Sehr lesenswert und hilfreich bei der Argumentation gegenüber der Telefongesellschaft ist folgender Link:

http://www.bsi.de/taskforce/dialer.htm

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## DerKapitulierte (18 Juni 2003)

*Nicht zu Hause*

Hallo Kosima !

Ich bin genauso Talkline / Q 1 geschädigt wie Du.

Aber die "Nummer" da war niemand zu Hause ,wirst Du spätestens bei der Kripo verwerfen wenn die Deine Festplatte durchforsten.

Wie Mitglied Anna Dir richtig gepostet hat, werden die Dir eine Erstattung anbieten.Bei mir waren es 431,- Euro ,also noch etwas mehr wie bei Dir.

Ich habe es nach 2 Mahnungen durch Talkline und zuletzt Inkasso Intrium
mit nochmals 85 Euro Inkassogebühren aufgegeben.

Ob dies richtig war wird sich noch zeigen lt. Heiko und Mitglied Anna
erstatten die auch dann. Das unglückliche an der Sache ist Du mußt erst Talkline ganz bezahlen und erhältst dann das Geld von Q 1 zurück.

Also wenn ich Du wäre verfolge das Forum die nächsten 14 Tage,ich und ich hoffe Mitglied Duc werden berichten ,ob Q 1 Wort hält.

Soweit dies der Fall ist ,würde ich Dir wie schon Anna gepostet hat Einspruch erheben bei Talkline einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis
anfordern und mich dann mit Q 1 schriftlich in Verbindung setzen
ob Sie Dir eine Erstattung gewähren .

Bei der Kripo sagte mir der Beamte für Internetkriminaltät zahlen Sie
besser und nehmen Sie als Lehre für Ihr weiterses Leben mit.
Am Anfang dachte ich der spinnt ja, aber Du wirst Du intensives Lesen 
des Forums merken das hier sehr viele posten ,das zahle ich nicht ,ich hab nichts gemacht und letztendlich haben doch die meisten was gemacht
nur nicht richtig aufgepasst.


Gruss der Kapitulierte  :wave:


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht zu Hause*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Am Anfang dachte ich der spinnt ja, aber Du wirst Du intensives Lesen
> des Forums merken das hier sehr viele posten ,das zahle ich nicht ,ich hab nichts gemacht und letztendlich haben doch die meisten was gemacht
> nur nicht richtig aufgepasst.


Woher nimmst du diese Erkenntnis, die ich nicht nachvollziehen  kann. Außerdem klingt hier schon wieder
 die unsägliche Unterstellung "selber schuld" durch. Das Einzige was ich daraus entnehmen
 kann, daß du die Postings von Jurist, comedian1 und anderen entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden hast.
tf


----------



## DerKapitulierte (18 Juni 2003)

*Nicht selber Schuld*

Warst Du schon bei der Kripo ,99,5 % der Dailer sind selbst geladen worden und sind an sich als  Firmen in sehr vielen Fällen legal.

Das es auch Geschädigte wie Jurist etc. gibt ,die durchaus  ungewollt in dieses Spinnennetz gefallen sind, bestreite ich nicht.

Ich will im Forum nur dieses " Gesülze " ich war nicht daheim ,ich habe nichts angeklickt,ich hab nichts gemacht weniger werden lassen.

Denke an 99,5 % vielleicht bist auch Du so ein Fall ( ich kennen Deinen
Fall nicht) der sagt ich bin ganz unschuldig und Du hast doch weil Du eben unvorsichtig warst einen Fehler begangen .

Ich bin auch geschädigt und zahl nicht gern ,bin froh wenn ich aus der Kiste rauskomme.


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht selber Schuld*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Denke an 99,5 % vielleicht bist auch Du so ein Fall ( ich kennen Deinen
> Fall nicht) der sagt ich bin ganz unschuldig und Du hast doch weil Du eben unvorsichtig warst einen Fehler begangen .


Um es hier einmal ganz klar zu sagen, ich selbst bin finanziell überhaupt nicht betroffen, 
und kann daher als neutraler Außenstehender Stellung beziehen. 

Da ich  vor über einem Jahr mit ungeheuer viel Dusel und durch eine zufällige Info im Computerclub 
diesem Schicksal entgangen bin, weiß ich aber wovon ich rede. Die Abzock-Dialer sind seit dieser
 Zeit noch wesentlich "weiterentwickelt" worden, so daß ich wenn ich jetzt unvorbereitet 
(wie die meisten Normalverbraucher) in eine solche Situation geraten würde, 
wahrscheinlich nicht ungeschoren davon käme.


			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will im Forum nur dieses " Gesülze " ich war nicht daheim ,ich habe nichts angeklickt,ich hab nichts gemacht weniger werden lassen.


Ich möchte dich bitten solche abqualifizierenden Bemerkungen von dir nicht zu 
beurteilenden Sachverhalten  zu unterlassen.


			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch geschädigt und zahl nicht gern ,bin froh wenn ich aus der Kiste rauskomme.


Dann tu das, warum du dann eigentlich noch hier postet, wenn du die sowieso keine Hilfe erwartest (Nomen est Omen) 
verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Auf Grund  dieser Erfahrung bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe mich seitdem
 dem Ziel verschrieben, im Vorfeld zu informieren, Schutzmaßnahmen zu testen und zu empfehlen
 und Geschädigten zu helfen.

Technofreak/Moderator


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht selber Schuld*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Warst Du schon bei der Kripo ,99,5 % der Dailer sind selbst geladen worden und sind an sich als  Firmen in sehr vielen Fällen legal.
> 
> Das es auch Geschädigte wie Jurist etc. gibt ,die durchaus  ungewollt in dieses Spinnennetz gefallen sind, bestreite ich nicht.
> 
> ...




Irgendwie verstehe ich Dein *Gesülze* nicht. Wenn Du dich informieren willst, dann lese: 





> Zum Vertragsschluss im Internet ist auszuführen, dass Einwahlprogramme, sogenannte Dialer, auch ohne ein Zutun des Nutzers starten können und sich ohne Wissen und Wollen einwählen, weil sie entweder durch Voreinstellungen oder unter Ausnutzung von Eigenheiten des Betriebssystems die Verbindung herstellen.
> 
> Weiter gibt es Dialer, die nach der ersten Einwahl nur noch manuell gestartet werden können.
> 
> ...



Wenn es also über Programmieren möglich ist, einen Dialer so zu starten wie oben beschrieben, glaube ich den Leuten zunehmend mehr .

Denn das, was das BSI bestätigen soll, ist von mir nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, sondern wird vom BSI auch bestätigt werden, weil es exakt den Kenntnissen dieser Behörde entspricht. Da es aber für einen Prozess nicht ausreicht, dass ich weiß, was das BSI weiß, sondern dieses Wissen auch in das Verfahren eingeführt werden muss, muss der Weg über den Beweisantrag gewählt werden.

Quod non est in actis, non est in mundo -was nicht in den Akten steht, ist nicht in der Welt.

Eine abschließende Bitte: Höre mit Deinen defätistischen Predigten auf, insbesondere zu einer Zeit, in der die Rechtsprechung zunehmend den Nutzern Recht gibt.  :wall:


----------



## Comedian1 (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht selber Schuld*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Warst Du schon bei der Kripo ,99,5 % der Dailer sind selbst geladen worden und sind an sich als  Firmen in sehr vielen Fällen legal.
> 
> Das es auch Geschädigte wie Jurist etc. gibt ,die durchaus  ungewollt in dieses Spinnennetz gefallen sind, bestreite ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Erstens bezweifle ich die Zahl, dass 99,5% selbst geladen worden sind. Obwohl ich direkt nicht geschädigt bin, habe ich schon zahllose Dialer in unserer Firma deinstalliert. Ich habe mir privat einige Dialerseiten angesehen und die Mechanismen inspiziert. Bei nahezu allen Dialerseiten wurde versucht, die Dialer mittels webbasierter Softwareverteilungsmethoden ohne Interaktion des Benutzers zu installieren (verborgene IFRAMES usw). Fast ausschließlich nur bei korrekten Sicherheitseinstellungen findet überhaupt eine Warnung statt, dass was installiert wird. Meist wird dann behauptet, es wäre ein Plugin, das für den Zugang oder zur korrekten Anzeige der Seite benötigt werde, nur um das 'OK' des Anwenders zu bekommen. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Rechenknecht (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht zu Hause*

@DerKapitulierte


> Bei der Kripo sagte mir der Beamte für Internetkriminaltät zahlen Sie
> besser und nehmen Sie als Lehre für Ihr weiterses Leben mit.
> Am Anfang dachte ich der spinnt ja, aber Du wirst Du intensives Lesen
> des Forums merken das hier sehr viele posten ,das zahle ich nicht ,ich hab nichts gemacht und letztendlich haben doch die meisten was gemacht
> nur nicht richtig aufgepasst.


Deine Behauptung ist völlig daneben.
Ich habe in Google nach Treibern für meinen Laserdrucker gesucht und bei dem systematischen Durcharbeiten der aufgeführten Links mich mit Knoedel infiziert. Und nur weil der ISDN-Monitor angezeigt hat, dass die Verbindung unterbrochen und gleich neu eingewählt wurde konnte ich nach 13 sec. meinen Rechner ausschalten. Der Versuch mittels Task-Manager den Dialer zu beseitigen schlug fehl. 
Hier noch mal sinngemäß ein Beispiel aus einem anderen Posting:
Nur weil ich meine Haustür verschlossen habe heißt es nicht, dass ich keine Einbrecher mag – oder wie?

:lupe:


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht selber Schuld*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Ich will im Forum nur dieses " Gesülze " ich war nicht daheim ,ich habe nichts angeklickt,ich hab nichts gemacht weniger werden lassen.
> ....



Irgendwie erschüttert mich, die Botschaft, die hinter dieser Aussage steht.

Es treibt mich um, dass Du damit den Betroffenen unterstellst, sie würden lügen. Jedenfalls macht Dein Satz diesen Eindruck auf mich. Ich denke, die meisten Menschen halten sich an *das achte Gebot. 
Nur zur Erinnerung:
Du sollst nicht falsch Zeugnis reden wider deinen Nächsten*

Im übrigen ist es nicht ungefährlich in einer solchen Situation zu lügen, da ist schnell ein Betrug begangen, wenn es im Prozess geschieht ein Prozessbetrug. Bei sowas versteht, die Justiz keinen Spass.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht selber Schuld*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will im Forum nur dieses " Gesülze " ich war nicht daheim ,ich habe nichts angeklickt,ich hab nichts gemacht weniger werden lassen.


Ich kenne Fälle, in denen in der fraglichen Zeit *nachweislich* niemand daheim war. Die Bewohner des Hauses waren im Urlaub in Ungarn.

Jetzt bist Du dran.


----------



## Comedian1 (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht zu Hause*



			
				DerKapitulierte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kosima !
> Ich bin genauso Talkline / Q 1 geschädigt wie Du.
> Bei der Kripo sagte mir der Beamte für Internetkriminaltät zahlen Sie
> besser und nehmen Sie als Lehre für Ihr weiterses Leben mit.



Zwei Fragen:

1) Hast du die Einwahl durch deinen Dialer selbst verursacht?
2) Hast du auf der Strafanzeige bestanden und hat der Beamte ihre Aufnahme abgelehnt?

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Hast du die Einwahl durch deinen Dialer selbst verursacht?



Im strafrechtlichen Sinn mag die Frage ja wichtig sein, aber eigentlich sollte sie doch anders lauten, oder?
Hast Du etwas kaufen oder eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen wollen? Hast Du über den Dialer eine entsprechende Willenserklärung abgegeben? Hast Du eine adäquate Gegenleistung erhalten? In jedem anderen Lebensbereich ist es problemlos möglich, bei einem gegenseitigen Vertrag die Leistung zu verweigern, wenn die Gegenseite ihren Teil bereits erbracht haben sollte. Das ist in der Regel doch der Fall, wenn ich eine entsprechende Position auf meiner Telefonrechnung vorfinde.
Nur beim Mehrwertbetrug gehen die Uhren anders...
Anbieter, die ihre Leistung/Ware über einen Dialer abrechnen, setzen sich doch generell der Gefahr aus, dass sie ihren Teil des Vertrages gar nicht erbringen können. Ich bin der Meinung, dass sie auch die Konsequenzen dafür tragen sollten...
Warum muss ich mir als Geschädigter Gedanken darüber machen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch das falsche Knöpfchen gedrückt habe, wenn ich a) nichts kaufen wollte und b) auch gar keinen Gegenwert erhalten habe?


----------



## virenscanner (19 Juni 2003)

> In jedem anderen Lebensbereich ist es problemlos möglich, bei einem gegenseitigen Vertrag die Leistung zu verweigern, wenn die Gegenseite ihren Teil bereits erbracht haben sollte.


????
Verweigern kann man in diesem Fall die Leistung schon, aber man wird dann vor Gericht "schlechte Karten haben".

Meintest Du ev.   "wenn die Gegenseite ihren Teil nicht erbracht haben sollte"?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Verweigern kann man in diesem Fall die Leistung schon, aber man wird dann vor Gericht "schlechte Karten haben".



Offensichtlich wird das bei den frei tarifierbaren Dialern von Eops und In-telegence. Im einen Fall soll der Geprellte angeblich ein 3-Tages-Passwort erhalten haben und im anderen eine Software. Wenn ich doch sowas zu verkaufen habe, muss ich auch sicherstellen, dass mein "Vertragspartner" bekommt, was er bestellt hat, oder? Aber die Beweiskette setzt da nicht an, sondern die Gleichung beginnt mit der Verbindung...



			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Meintest Du ev. "wenn die Gegenseite ihren Teil nicht erbracht haben sollte"?


Nein. Es handelt sich doch um ein gegenseitiges Vertragsverhältnis, bei dem der Anbieter seine Leistung mit bestehender Verbindung erbringen sollte, aber meist nicht hat. Ich kann mich ja genausogut über eine teure 0190-Nummer einwählen und dann z.B. auf T-Online-Seiten rumsurfen...
Die Geschädigten schlagen sich hinterher nur mit dem Problem rum, ob eine Einwahl entstanden ist oder nicht und inwiefern die kausal mit einem Tastendruck oder Mausklick zusammenhängen konnte. Ob eine Leistung erbracht wurde, die den Mehrwert überhaupt rechtfertigt, tritt da völlig in den Hintergrund. Es fragt niemand, ob der Geprellte die Leistung haben wollte und der Anbieter sie auch erbracht hat. Statt dessen schaut die Argumentation so aus: Weil eine Verbindung zustande gekommen ist, kriege ich Geld von Dir.

Mir kommt da das Urteil des AG Dillenburg in den Sinn:


> Die Klägerin (Telekom) ist der Ansicht, dass der Beklagte unabhängig davon, ob die Verbindung durch ein automatisiertes Anwählprogramm ohne Wissen des Beklagten zu Stande gekommen sein sollte, von diesem beglichen werden muss, da die Verbindungen unter Nutzung des Telefonanschlusses des Beklagten und des Leitungsnetzes der Klägerin ausgeführt wurden. Der Beklagte hätte durch entsprechende Konfiguration seines Computers selbst dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass ein unbeabsichtigtes Einwählen in 0190-Servicenummern verhindert wird.



Nähmen wir mal an, ich wäre unter diesem Gesichtspunkt tatsächlich schadensersatzpflichtig. Warum soll ich als Anschlussinhaber dann aber den Mehrwert gleich mitbezahlen, wenn doch offensichtlich eine entsprechende Leistung nie geflossen ist?


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Juni 2003)

Korrektemente! So sehe ich das auch.
Selbst für den Fall, dass die bestandene Verbindung zwischen Anbieter (Talkline, Telekom usw.) und Endkunde nachgewiesen wird, ist noch lange nicht entschieden, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag zwischen Endkunde und Betreiber (Seitenbetreiber (Webmazter, Antivirus-Team, Penisverlängerer und was sich da noch so alles tummelt)) zustande gekommen ist.
Deshalb ist ja hilfsweise beim Einspruch gegen die Rechnung, ein möglicherweise zustande gekommener Vertrag gleich mit anzufechten, so wie das "Jurist" und "Comedian1" schön vorgezeigt haben.
Der Anbieter kann somit für seine Bereitstellung der Verbindung, wenn sie denn zweifelsfrei und rechtmässig zustande kam, zuerstmal nur Verbindungsentgelte verlangen, nicht jedoch den Betrag für die "Mehrwertleistung" des Betreibers. Da der Anbieter jedoch i.d.R. gleichzeitig das Inkasso für den Betreiber übernimmt, hat er bis zur Klärung des Vertragsverhältnisses (bestand es oder bestand es nicht) keinen Anspruch auf den geforderten Gesamtbetrag.


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Juni 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Korrektemente! So sehe ich das auch.
> Selbst für den Fall, dass die bestandene Verbindung zwischen Anbieter (Talkline, Telekom usw.) und Endkunde nachgewiesen wird, ist noch lange nicht entschieden, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag zwischen Endkunde und Betreiber (Seitenbetreiber (Webmazter, Antivirus-Team, Penisverlängerer und was sich da noch so alles tummelt)) zustande gekommen ist.
> Deshalb ist ja hilfsweise beim Einspruch gegen die Rechnung, ein möglicherweise zustande gekommener Vertrag gleich mit anzufechten, so wie das "Jurist" und "Comedian1" schön vorgezeigt haben.
> Der Anbieter kann somit für seine Bereitstellung der Verbindung, wenn sie denn zweifelsfrei und rechtmässig zustande kam, zuerstmal nur Verbindungsentgelte verlangen, nicht jedoch den Betrag für die "Mehrwertleistung" des Betreibers. Da der Anbieter jedoch i.d.R. gleichzeitig das Inkasso für den Betreiber übernimmt, hat er bis zur Klärung des Vertragsverhältnisses (bestand es oder bestand es nicht) keinen Anspruch auf den geforderten Gesamtbetrag.




Zustimmung. Nur zur Ergänzung: Wenn der Provider darauf vertrauen durfte, dass ein Vertrag bestanden hat, der etwa durch Anfechtung nachträglich wieder beseitigt wurde, hat er einen Anspruch darauf, so gestellt zu werden, wie er gestanden hätte, wenn er von Anfang an, um den Umstand, dass der Vertrag wieder entfällt, gewußt hätte.

Er hat Anspruch auf das sog. negative Interesse, auch Vertrauensschaden genannt.

Kurz, damit es auch ein Nicht-Rechtsverdreher verstehen kann, er kann seine Kosten verlangen, aber nicht Kosten und Gewinnaufschlag.
Er kann als Schaden nur seinen Aufwand geltend machen.
Das heißt das Verbindungsentgelt, das er von dem gezahlten Betrag einbehalten hätte, abzüglich seines Gewinnanteils. Ist schwer zu rechnen, deshalb oft mit Gewinnanteil. Das ist aber im konkreten Fall auch nicht die Welt, weil der Löwenanteil an den Dienstanbieter geht.

Könnt Ihr Euch an die Auseinandersetzung mit der nexnet erinnern, als die mir gegenüber behaupteten, dass die Abrechnung zwischen Interfun und dtms mich nichts anginge. Da waren sie dumm. Sie hätte sagen müssen, dass sie zunächst von einem bestehenden Vertrag ausgingen, aber falls dies nicht der Fall sei, würden sie mir dies aufschlüsseln. So haben sie meinen Einwand noch untermauert.
Ich habe mich darüber sehr gefreut, wenn die keine Falle auslassen, die ich aufstelle. Ich bin gespannt, ob sie im Prozess noch darauf kommen. Jedenfalls solange diese Angebot nicht kommt, kann ich alles verweigern. Hätte sie die Zahl genannt, wäre ich in Schwiergkeiten gekommen, weil sie dann diesen Teilbetrag hätten fällig stellen können. Die Folge wäre gewesen, wenn das Gericht dem gefolgen würde, müsste ich Verzugsschaden bezahlen. Tja, dumm gelaufen für nexnet.


----------



## Kosima (19 Juni 2003)

Ich habe nie behauptet das ich nicht Zuhause war.Ich habe mich lediglich gefragt wie es sein kann ,das obwohl auf der Anmeldezeit auf unserer "Abrechnung "angegeben ist das wir am 19.03. um 11.38 Uhr für 125 Min. im Internet waren und auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis von Talkline anzeigt das die Verbindung um 16.11 Uhr stattgefunden hat ,so zustande kommen kann ?
Was nützt mir den die "Anmeldezeit" und der Evbn. .wenn beides nicht übereinstimmt ? 
Da könnte ja jeder kommen und behaupten das ich dann und dann im Internet war .Laut meiner "Abrechnung" waren wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht im Internet und das war oder ist für mich schon maßgebend.
Was ist den das für eine absurde Rechtssprechung wenn nochnichtmal die "Abrechnung " ausschlaggebend ist ?

Ich habe meine beiden Söhne befragt und beide gaben an im "chat city "
Bereich gewesen zu sein,beide sagen auch das sich während des chattens ein kleines Fenster geöffnet hat und das sie die mit X schliessen wollten,
sich aber nicht schliessen ließ.
Dies habe ich auch so bei der Polizei angegeben und diese haben auch schon meinen Rechner untersucht und alles Beweismaterial kopiert.
Wir haben Windows XP Home und nur einen einfachen Modemanschluß,es ist wahrscheinlich so wie es "der Jurist" schon gepostet hat ,aber es nützt mir ja nichts.
Jedenfalls werde ich an Q1 Deutschland schreiben und es so machen wie "Anna" es mir geraten hat.Ich werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten.
Nur habe ich die Adresse von denen nicht die müsste TL mir doch nennen ,oder ?
Übrigens habe ich mir nochmal die Evbn. von Tl angesehen und die Zeiten sind alle nur für 13 und 14 Sek angegeben . :gruebel:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2003)

Also handelt es sich zumindest um zwei Rechtsgeschäfte. Das erste wird mit der Verbindung an sich erfüllt und das zweite mit der Übermittlung eines Inhalts, der den Mehrwert rechtfertigen soll. Wenn jetzt die Verbindungsnetzbetreiber die Geschädigten zur Zahlung auffordern, gibt es also auch zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Der Netzbetreiber tut dies bezüglich der Inhalte in eigenem Namen. Dann muss er neben der entstandenen Verbindung auch die übermittelten Inhalte belegen können.

Meist stellt sich der Netzbetreiber ja dumm und verweist den Geschädigten darauf, dass er sich an den Inhalteanbieter wenden solle, der irgendwo über drei oder vier Unter- und Weitervermietungen im Nirvana verschwunden ist. Dann würde er 

2) in fremdem Namen mahnen. Muss er dann nicht zumindest seine ordnungsgemäße Beauftragung nachweisen?

Müsste nicht der Netzbetreiber noch mehr Interesse daran haben, den eigentlichen Inhalteanbieter benennen zu können als der Geschädigte?

Bei den wenigen Gerichtsurteilen war es immer so, dass der Netzbetreiber alleine die Forderung in vollem Umfang geltend machen wollte.

Ich kann also dem Netzbetreiber mitteilen, dass ich durchaus bereit bin, seine Aufwendungen zu ersetzen, weil diese ohnehin im Cent-Bereich liegen sollten. Will er dann immer noch vor Gericht mit mir, müsste ich die Beweislast doch in der Art auf ihn abschieben können:

Ich stelle fest, dass die Forderung auf einer Gegenleistung beruht, die lediglich bezüglich der Verbindung erbracht wurde, jedoch wurden keine Inhalte übermittelt und biete im Bestreitensfall durch den Netzbetreiber die Zeugenaussage des Inhalteanbieters an, den der Netzbetreiber ja benennen können müsste...


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Juni 2003)

@ haudraufundschluss


ad 1: So sehe ich es. Allerdings ist die Rechtsprechung hier noch nicht ganz so deutlich. Wenn es sich um ein Angebot aus einer Hand handelt, dann muss er Auskunft geben können, weil es um einen einheitlichen Vertrag für eine einheitliche Leistung (Verbindungsleistung und Inhalt) handelt. 
Stellt er sich unwissend, dann spricht einiges dafür, dass es sich um zwei Verträge handelt. Allerdings wenn er das Entgelt für beide Leistungen haben will, muss er auch beide Leistungen detaillieren können.


ad 2: Mit dem Angebot (Bereitschaft das Entgelt für die Verbindung zu bezahlen) wäre ich nicht so schnelll. Bitte um Aufteilung der Entgelte, damit Du Dir überlegen kannst, ob Du nicht evtl. das Verbindungsentgelt begleichst. Angebote sind bindend.

Allerdings werden die Provider darauf nicht eingehen, denn sie haben meist dem Dienstanbieter bereits deren Anteil vorgeschossen.


Im fremden Namen mahnen, geht, wenn der Auftrag dazu ordentlich nachgewiesen ist. Es geht auch im eigenen Namen, wenn die Forderung schön der Kette folgend abgetreten wurde und damit auf den Fordernden übergegangen ist. Auch das muss nachgewiesen werden, jeweils mit einer Originalurkunde und nicht mit einem Schriftstück von anno dunnemals in Ablichtung.

Es bestehen hier zwei Wege. Jedoch beiden Wegen istgemeinsam, dass Einwendungen nicht verloren gehen. Das heißt, wenn Du dem Diensteanbieter, etwas als vierter in Kette, gegenüber das Fehlen eines Vertrages einwenden kannst, dann gilt das auch gegenüber dem, der das Geld einzeihen will.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2003)

Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ad 2: Mit dem Angebot (Bereitschaft das Entgelt für die Verbindung zu bezahlen) wäre ich nicht so schnelll. Bitte um Aufteilung der Entgelte, damit Du Dir überlegen kannst, ob Du nicht evtl. das Verbindungsentgelt begleichst. Angebote sind bindend.


Wenn ich meine grundsätzliche Bereitschaft signalisiere, gebe ich ja auch lediglich eine Invitatio ab. Wie der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber seine Kosten aufschlüsseln würde, bliebe ja ihm überlassen und ich kann mich dann immer noch entscheiden, ob ich sein Angebot annehme. In der Regel wird das aber erst gar nicht passieren...


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Juni 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auch die grundsätzliche Bereitschaft ist mehr als die Aufforderung zur Angebotsabgabe (invitatio ad offerendum).
Das  Wort " Bereitschaft" würde ich nicht benutzen, auch nicht die Worte "grundsätzliche Bereitschaft" , das scheint mir schon zuviel.

Ich würde formulieren: " Gebe ich  Ihnen die Gelegenheit die vermeintliche Forderung in das Entgelt für die Verbindung und in das Entgelt für den Mehrwertdienst aufzuteilen."

Das wird sofort wütend abgelehnt. Nexnet meinte bei mir, das sei eine rein interne Angelegenheit zwichen ihr und dem Dienstanbieter.

Im nächsten Schritt habe ich diese Haltung bedauert, weil ich deshalb nicht hätte prüfen können, ob ich das Entgelt für die Verbindung entrichte. 

Immer schrittweise vorgehen, den Fall abschichten. Dann lässt die andere Seite keine Fallgrube aus.


----------



## Comedian1 (19 Juni 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Es handelt sich doch um ein gegenseitiges Vertragsverhältnis, bei dem der Anbieter seine Leistung mit bestehender Verbindung erbringen sollte, aber meist nicht hat.
> 
> Nähmen wir mal an, ich wäre unter diesem Gesichtspunkt tatsächlich schadensersatzpflichtig. Warum soll ich als Anschlussinhaber dann aber den Mehrwert gleich mitbezahlen, wenn doch offensichtlich eine entsprechende Leistung nie geflossen ist?



Es gibt den sogenannten Erfüllungsbetrug. Er ist ua dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass die tatsächlich erbrachte wirtschaftliche Leistung weniger wert ist, als die geschuldete Leistung. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2003)

@Jurist:
Wenn ich jetzt aber meine grundsätzliche Bereitschaft an Bedingungen knüpfe und die essentalia negotii für ein Angebot offensichtlich nicht gegeben sind....


@Comedian1:
Liegt der Erfüllungsbetrug im Rahmen des §263StGB? 


> Wer durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält.


Wie kann man denn die konkreten Sachverhalte darunter subsumieren?

Wann liegt ein Versuch vor?


----------



## Comedian1 (19 Juni 2003)

Kosima schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens habe ich mir nochmal die Evbn. von Tl angesehen und die Zeiten sind alle nur für 13 und 14 Sek angegeben . :gruebel:



@Kosima
Natürlich solltest du - so wie Anna es vorschlägt - Einwendungen gegen diese Rechnungsposten erheben (am besten bei TL und Questnet). Weise im Einspruch darauf hin, dass eine Nutzung des Mehrwertdienstes innerhalb der abgerechneten wenigen Sekunden technisch nicht möglich ist. Der Authentifizierungsvorgang dauert bei einem analogen 56kbps Modem ja schon länger.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Comedian1 (19 Juni 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> @Comedian1:
> Liegt der Erfüllungsbetrug im Rahmen des §263StGB?
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist es ehr ein Eingehungsbetrug. Er liegt vor, wenn der vertraglich erworbene Anspruch des Getäuschten wirtschaftlich weniger wert als seine Verpflichtung ist.

Der Eingehungsbetrug liegt im Rahmen des § 263 StGB. Der Webmaster täuscht dich über den Wert der von ihm angebotenen Inhalte. Das kann durch die bewußt wahrheitswidrige Behauptung auf seiner Seite geschehen, dass seine Produkte zB 100 EUR kosten, obwohl sie nur 10 EUR wert sind.

Als Folge seiner Behauptung muss bei dir dann der Irrtum entstanden sein, die Software sei 100 EUR wert. Dann hat er eine Vorstellung erregt, die der Wirklichkeit nicht entspricht.

Wenn du dich darauf mit seinem Dialer einwählst, dann liegt eine Vermögensverfügung vor. 
Hierzu die Definition des Vermögens: "Vermögen" im Sinne des § 263 ist ein wirtschaftlicher Wert, den der Inhaber dieses Wertes von Rechts wegen in mindestens einer Hinsicht als wirtschaftlichen Wert nutzen darf. 
Erfasst ist hiervon auch, dass du in eine unsicherere Rechtsposition betreffend deines Vermögens gerätst (vgl BGH Beschluss vom 30. 1. 2001 - 1 StR 512/ 00). Durch die Einwahl erlangst du - nach meiner Meinung - eine unsicherere Rechtsposition gegenüber dem Mehrwertdienstanbieter, der das Inkasso über den Netzbetreiber durchführt (konkrete Vermögensgefährdung, da zwar noch keine Bezahlung, aber konkrete Verschlechterung der Vermögenslage eingetreten, weil Zahlungsverpflichtung).

Weiter muss der webmaster noch in der Absicht gehandelt haben, sich einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Kosima (19 Juni 2003)

Kann mir evtl. jemand die Adresse von Q1 Deutschland angeben,oder muß ich mich bei Talkline melden ?
Und was oder wie kann ich schreiben ?

Man das kostet alles Freizeit und Geld echt zum verzweifeln.
Ich träume schon jede Nacht von dem Mist.
Bin froh wenn der ganze Spuk hinter mir liegt. :bigcry:


----------



## Kosima (19 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kosima schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comedian,
was ist ein Authentifizierungsvorgang ?
Kannst 
du mir vielleicht (oder ein anderer) erklären wie denn sowas zustande kommen kann ,das mit dem Sekundentakt ?
War eigentlich auch einer meiner Fragen am Anfang meines Postings .


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2003)

Kosima schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir evtl. jemand die Adresse von Q1 Deutschland angeben,oder muß ich mich bei Talkline melden ?



Die Adresse findest Du unter der Rubrik Impressum unter http://www.q1ag.de/q1website_flash.html

In erster Linie ist die Tl Dein Ansprechpartner, doch persönlich würde ich mich gleich an Q1 wenden. Die entscheiden dann, was aus ihren Forderungen wird. Sollte Q1 selbst feststellen, dass Deine Sessions das Geld nicht wert sind, das man von Dir will, dann bekommst Du von denen eine Gutschrift oder gar Storno. Beantrage bei Tl die Aussetzung des Mahn- und Inkassoverfahrens, bis die Angelegenheit mit Q1 geklärt ist - setze Dir selbst eine Frist bei Tl (z. B. bis 20. Juli 2003). Die Zeit dürfte reichen, damit Du entsprechnde Nachrichten von Q1 erhalten hast und Dein Verhalten ggü. Tl ausrichten kannst.

... und bitte alles schriftlich - bei Telefonaten ist es wirklich schade um die Zeit!


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> ... und bitte alles schriftlich - bei Telefonaten ist es wirklich schade um die Zeit!


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen:
entweder per Einschreiben oder mindestens per Fax mit Übertragungsprotokoll, damit man hinterher einen Beleg hat.

Alles andere ist für die Katz.


----------



## Kosima (19 Juni 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mache ich seit eh und je ,alles nur per Einschreiben !
 :thumb:  :dafuer:


----------



## Kosima (24 Juni 2003)

*Nochmal Q1Deutschland und Talkline*

Hallo Leute !
Ich möchte hier meine Schreiben an TL u.Q1 Deutschland aufführen und um Anregungen oder Verbesserungshinweise bitten!!
Zuerst Q1 :
Betr. : Einspruch gegen Rechnung vom ...
Sehr geehrte D.u.H.

Am 26.03.03 erhielt ich meine Telefonabrechnung der DtAG worauf auch ein Betrag vom Anbieter TL und Q1 D. aufgeführt ist.
Ich habe am 29.04.03 einen Einwand gegen die Rechnung bei der Fir. TL erhoben und am 16.05 um einen Evbn. gebeten.
Diesen erhielt ich von TL am 26.05.03 .
Auf diesen Evbn. ist zu erkennen das der Verbindungsaufbau nicht länger als 1x, 33 Sek. und ansonsten 13 bis 14 Sek. aufgebaut wurde.
Eine Nutzung des Mehrwertdienstes ist innerhalb der abgerechneten wenigen Sek. (hier zetiere ich "Comedian " )technisch nicht möglich.
Der Authentifitierungsvorgang dauert bei meinem analogen  56 Modem ja schon länger.
Ich bitte um Prüfung.
Im übrigen möchte ich auf das Urteil des Landgerichts Kiel hinweisen:
Az.110433/02

Mfg.

Und nun an TL :
Sehr geehrte D.u.H. !

Hiermit beantrage ich eine Aussetzung des Mahn u. Inkassoverfahrens gegen die Rechnung vom 25.04.03 der DtAG worauf Sie als Anbieter aufgeführt sind.
Auf dem Evbn. den Sie mir am 26.05.03 zukommen ließen,ist zu erkennen
das der Verbindungsaufbau nicht länger als 33 Sek. bzw. 13 bis 14 Sek gewesen ist.
Dies möchte ich von anderer Stelle aus Prüfen lassen.
Daher beantrage ich die Aussetzung des o.g. Verfahrens mit einer Frist bis zum 25.07.03

Mit frdl G.

Kann ich das so abschicken ?


----------



## virenscanner (24 Juni 2003)

> ... 33 Sek. und ansonsten 13 bis 14 Sek. aufgebaut wurde.
> Eine Nutzung des Mehrwertdienstes ist innerhalb der abgerechneten wenigen Sek. (hier zetiere ich "Comedian " )technisch nicht möglich.


mmmhhhhhh...

Wenn z.B. die "Mehrwertdienstleistung" in der Überlassung eines Passwortes bestteht, so ist die Erbringung dieser "Mehrwertdienstleistung" auch in 13 Sekunden selbst bei einem analogen Modem durchaus möglich...


----------



## Comedian1 (24 Juni 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > ... 33 Sek. und ansonsten 13 bis 14 Sek. aufgebaut wurde.
> > Eine Nutzung des Mehrwertdienstes ist innerhalb der abgerechneten wenigen Sek. (hier zetiere ich "Comedian " )technisch nicht möglich.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man Mehrwert so definiert wie du...dann habe ich heute gut ein Dutzend 'Mehrwertdienste' durch Vergabe von Passwörtern erbracht. Ich sollte mehr Gehalt verlangen oder mir 0190 Nummer ins Büro schalten lassen
 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## virenscanner (24 Juni 2003)

> Wenn man Mehrwert so definiert wie du...


?
Ich habe "Mehrwert" nirgends definiert.  Ich habe nur ein Beispiel aufgezeigt, wo eine "Mehrwertdienstleistung" (z.B. Zugang zu einem Memberbereich für einen Monat, hierzu Lieferung des Passwortes unter Dialernutzung) durchaus innerhalb weniger Sekunden korrekt ablaufen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn z.B. die "Mehrwertdienstleistung" in der Überlassung eines Passwortes bestteht, so ist die Erbringung dieser "Mehrwertdienstleistung" auch in 13 Sekunden selbst bei einem analogen Modem durchaus möglich...
> 
> 
> 
> Was heißt denn das "Überlassung eines Passwortes ? :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn das "Überlassung eines Passwortes ? :roll:


Das was der Satz sagt, es wird ein Passwort überlassen , d.h übermittelt , mit dem der Zugang
 zu welchen Diensten auch immer ermöglicht wird. Das kann "seriös" sein  sprich es wird tatsächlich 
der Zugang zu einem "Mehrwertdienst" dadurch ermöglicht. Ob allerdings die dann angebotene Leistung 
in Relation zu den entstandenen  Kosten steht, steht wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
Es ist und bleibt dabei, der User kauft die Katze im Sack  :bandit 
cp


----------



## virenscanner (24 Juni 2003)

> Ob allerdings die dann angebotene Leistung
> in Relation zu den entstandenen Kosten steht, steht wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
> Es ist und bleibt dabei, der User kauft die Katze im Sack


*Das* sehe ich genauso...
Allerdings ist es z.B. beim Kinobesuch eines "dem Betrachter völlig unbekannten Filmes" auch nicht viel anders. Auch der kauft dann mit der Eintrittskarte "die Katze im Sack".


----------



## technofreak (24 Juni 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist es z.B. beim Kinobesuch eines "dem Betrachter völlig unbekannten Filmes" auch nicht viel anders. Auch der kauft dann mit der Eintrittskarte "die Katze im Sack".



Na da besteht doch noch ein kleiner Unterschied   , erstens geht man wohl selten in einen 
völlig unbekannten Film und wenn tut man das völlig freiwillig. Und die entstehenden Kosten
 sind im vorhinein "überschaubar" (maximal der an der Kinokasse zu entrichtende Preis
 plus eventuell Eis oder Popcorn) 

tf


----------



## virenscanner (24 Juni 2003)

Bei einem "ehrlichen" Dialerangebot (Passwort für den Zugang zum Erotik-Memberbereich für einen fest definierten Zeitraum) zu einem ordentlich angezeigtem Endpreis sehe ich kein Problem. 
Der Benutzer weiß, wieviel er für welchen Zeitraum zahlen muss. Nur was genau er dafür erhält weiss er nicht.


----------



## Comedian1 (24 Juni 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn man Mehrwert so definiert wie du...
> 
> 
> ?
> Ich habe "Mehrwert" nirgends definiert.  Ich habe nur ein Beispiel aufgezeigt, wo eine "Mehrwertdienstleistung" (z.B. Zugang zu einem Memberbereich für einen Monat, hierzu Lieferung des Passwortes unter Dialernutzung) durchaus innerhalb weniger Sekunden korrekt ablaufen kann.



Die von dir geschilderten Vorgänge können aus technischen Gründen nicht innerhalb von 13 Sekunden ablaufen, weil innerhalb einer so kurzen Zeit die Protokollverhandlungen zwischen deinem PC und dem Remote Server des Mehrwertdienstanbieters nicht möglich sind. Ein normaler Anmeldevorgang mit so einem Modem an einem Server dauert ca 30 Sekunden (Erfahrungswert). Erst dann besteht Zugang zum Netz des Dienstanbieters.

Wie das Passwort mittels Dialernutzung geliefert werden soll, ist mir völlig unklar. Das Passwort muss dir oder dem Dialer vor der ersten kostenpflichtigen Anwahl bekannt sein, weil du dich ansonsten nicht mittels des Dialers am RAS Server des Dienstanbieters anmelden kannst (Fehler: DUN 691) und daher das Angebot nicht wahrnehmen kannst. Oder gibt es da ein Verfahren, das ich nicht kenne?

Falls du meinst, dass du dich einmal mittels Dialer einwählst, und nach erfolgreicher Einwahl das Passwort  mitgeteilt bekommst: Für die Einwahl ist - wie oben dargelegt - mit einem 56 kbps Modem eine Zeitspanne > 30 Sekunden notwendig. Hier reden wir von einer Verbindungsdauer von 13 Sekunden.

Folgerichtig hat das LG Kiel angenommen, dass bei so kurzen Verbindungszeiten von einer Nutzung des Mehrwertdienstes nicht auszugehen ist.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 Juni 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem "ehrlichen" Dialerangebot (Passwort für den Zugang zum Erotik-Memberbereich für einen fest definierten Zeitraum) zu einem ordentlich angezeigtem Endpreis sehe ich kein Problem.
> Der Benutzer weiß, wieviel er für welchen Zeitraum zahlen muss. Nur was genau er dafür erhält weiss er nicht.



Beim Passwort stellen sich mir andere Fragen:
Zum einen würde ich sofort unterstellen, dass es sich um einen "normalen" Kaufvertrag handelt. Auf der anderen Seite könnte der Anbieter seine seriösen Absichten sicherstellen, indem er nur abrechnet, wenn der Kunde sein Passwort auch genutzt hat. Dann wüsste der Anbieter, dass der Kunde die Ware erhalten hat und würde sich nicht dem Risiko aussetzen, für gar nichts Geld haben zu wollen. EOPS z. B. beschäftigt sich erst gar nicht mit diesem unwesentlichen Detail, sondern teilt den Geschädigten mit, dass die Leistung für ihren 300€-Dialer lediglich in der *Übermittlung* eines 3-Tages-Passworts bestanden habe. Es ist also offensichtlich, dass es mit der Seriosität bei EOPS nicht weit her ist...

Kino? virenscanner?? da war was!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=531&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Dialtroll (25 Juni 2003)

*Re: Nicht selber Schuld*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> DerKapitulierte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Jurist, was soll der ständige Hinweis auf deinen unvollständigen Artikel?
Ich habe den Hinweis bis jetzt genau 12 mal gelesen. Möchtest Du dich profilieren? Helfen können die Sätze nun wirklich nicht.
Besser man schütz sich VOR einem Dialercrash oder nutzt ihn gewissenhaft.

Dialtroll


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2003)

Dialtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Hinweis bis jetzt genau 12 mal gelesen. Möchtest Du dich profilieren?
> Helfen können die Sätze nun wirklich nicht.



Lesen scheinst du ja zu können, sonst hättest du dich wohl hier kaum anmelden können.
mit dem Verstehen scheint es zu hapern. 
Dein Angriff auf Jurist ist so lächerlich, daß sich ein Kommentar erübrigt. 

Ansonsten scheinst du  die Kategorie "Nomen est Omen" zu gehören, offensichtlich  bist du 
auf Provokation aus.
Jupp


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Juni 2003)

@ Dialtroll


Es geht mir nicht um die Profilierung, im Gegensatz - so mein Eindruck - von Dir. Mir geht es darum, meine rechtliche Erfahrungen möglichst vielen Betroffenen zugänglich zu machen, um Leuten, die sich mit Dialern im Gepäck im Netz trollen, das Geschäft zu versauen.

Denn am Geldbeutel dürfte die einzige Stelle sein, wo solche Leute schmerzempfindlich sind.

Deine Reaktion hat mir bestätigt, dass der Vorschlag der Beweislastumkehr ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt. Dafür danke ich Dir - und ich meine diese nicht einmal ironisch.

Sag Deinen Freunden, dass das Netz sich wehrt und die Goldgräberzeiten bald vorbei sind.


----------



## Dialtroll (25 Juni 2003)

Welchen Freunden. Im Netz? Wie bist Du denn drauf. Es geht um die ständigen Hinweise auf deinen unvollständigen Text. Dieser Text hat mit den meisten Fragen der Leute hier garnichts zu tun.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Schon immer.
Also Frage LESEN und dann eventl. antworten. Aber bitte auf die Frage eingehen. Nicht: Lese mal das da. IST von MIR.......

Der Dialtroll


----------



## Dialtroll (25 Juni 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Dialtroll schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. Ich wusste nicht, das ich es hier mit GÖTTERN zu tun habe. Kritik ist hier scheinbar fehl am Platze. 

Dialtroll


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juni 2003)

Dialtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry. Ich wusste nicht, das ich es hier mit GÖTTERN zu tun habe. Kritik ist hier scheinbar fehl am Platze.
> Dialtroll



Zwischen Kritik und billigster Polemik bestehen himmelweite Unterschiede, 
und jetzt komm nicht wegen dieses Assoziation auf neue dümmliche Kommentare. 
Wenn du etwas Sachliches beizutragen ok, wenn nicht:
dann lies dir das durch:
http://www.lateinforum.de/thesauru/WdAntike/S/sitacuis.htm

Die Übersetzung steht auch dabei, lesen kannst du ja.....

jupp


----------



## virenscanner (25 Juni 2003)

@haudraufundschluss


> Zum einen würde ich sofort unterstellen, dass es sich um einen "normalen" Kaufvertrag handelt. Auf der anderen Seite könnte der Anbieter seine seriösen Absichten sicherstellen, indem er nur abrechnet, wenn der Kunde sein Passwort auch genutzt hat. Dann wüsste der Anbieter, dass der Kunde die Ware erhalten hat und würde sich nicht dem Risiko aussetzen, für gar nichts Geld haben zu wollen.


Volle Zustimmung. Ob seriöse Anbieter so vorgehen, weiss ich allerdings nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. 


> EOPS z. B. beschäftigt sich erst gar nicht mit diesem unwesentlichen Detail, sondern teilt den Geschädigten mit, dass die Leistung für ihren 300€-Dialer lediglich in der Übermittlung eines 3-Tages-Passworts bestanden habe. Es ist also offensichtlich, dass es mit der Seriosität bei EOPS nicht weit her ist...


Zur "Seriösität" von EOPS habe ich mich auch nicht geäußert.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Juni 2003)

Dialtroll schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Freunden. Im Netz? Wie bist Du denn drauf. Es geht um die ständigen Hinweise auf deinen unvollständigen Text. Dieser Text hat mit den meisten Fragen der Leute hier garnichts zu tun.
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Schon immer.
> Also Frage LESEN und dann eventl. antworten. Aber bitte auf die Frage eingehen. Nicht: Lese mal das da. IST von MIR.......
> 
> Der Dialtroll




Junge, Junge, Du bist aber von der Rolle.  Im übrigen lässt sich der Text von mir sehr gut in vergleichbaren Fällen einsetzen.  Übrigens Deine Reaktion zeigt, dass ich richtig liege. Die Beweislastumkehr verdirbt wohl endgültig das Geschäft oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Raimund (25 Juni 2003)

*doglein*

 
@dialtroll,

folgender Link ist evtl. fuer Dich hilfreich:

www.jaginforum.de

Dort findest Du eine kompetente Selbsthilfegruppe fuer Deine akute Eiaculatio cerebralis.

Gruss
Raimund :lol:


----------



## Kosima (1 August 2003)

Hallo Leute ,
habe heute eine Antwort von Q1 erhalten.Sie wollen mir ,wie vielen von euch auch alle Verbindungen erlassen ,außer die die bei 33 Sekunden liegt.
Das stinkt doch zum Himmel !!!!!!!!!! :argl: 
Da werden irgendwelchen Leuten so Dir nichts mir nichts Rechnungen ins Haus geschickt,wo keiner weiß wie sie eigentlich entstanden sind,Einzelverbindungsnachweise im Sekundentakt und natürlich gekürzt noch dazu,weil ja angeblich keiner mehr die gewählte Rufnummer zurückverfolgen kann und die Leute bezahlen dann sicher auch noch .
Das ist die größte Abzocke die es nur gibt.

Weiß nicht so recht wie ich mich nun verhalten soll ?
Sie schreiben was von Rückerstatten,aber ich habe ja noch garnichts bezahlt !!! :gruebel:  

Gruß Kosima


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2003)

Kosima schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe heute eine Antwort von Q1 erhalten.Sie wollen mir ,wie vielen von euch auch alle Verbindungen erlassen ,außer die die bei 33 Sekunden liegt.


 Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest Du 3 oder 4 Verbindungen. Dass man Dir nun alle, außer der mit 33 Sec., erlassen will, scheint ein kleiner aber nicht bedeutender Fehler zu sein. Üblicher Weise werden Sessions unter 1 Minute auf berechtigtem Widerspruch storniert. Du hattest ja auch noch längere Verbindungen - Kann sein, dass da der Verfasser des Q1-Schreibens nur was verwechselt hat. Das Endergebnis dürfte für Dich das Selbe sein.


			
				Kosima schrieb:
			
		

> Das stinkt doch zum Himmel! Da werden irgendwelchen Leuten so Dir nichts mir nichts Rechnungen ins Haus geschickt,wo keiner weiß wie sie eigentlich entstanden sind,Einzelverbindungsnachweise im Sekundentakt und natürlich gekürzt noch dazu,weil ja angeblich keiner mehr die gewählte Rufnummer zurückverfolgen kann und die Leute bezahlen dann sicher auch noch. Das ist die größte Abzocke die es nur gibt.


 Dass Du damals keinen EVN hattest, liegt einzig an Deinem eigenen Datenschutzgebahren. Die Verbindungen kamen unstrittig über Deinen Telefonanschluss zu stande. Die Daten des A-Teilnehmers (Deine!) werden dabei von dem Anschlussbetreiber (z. B. Telekom) nicht an den Betreiber der 0190er Nummer übermittelt. Die Abrechnung erfolgt in Volumen, so dass Deine Daten nur bei Deinem Provider verbleiben. Im Streitfall heisst das allerdings, dass der 0190er-Provider die A-Daten wegen seines berechtigten Interesses doch erhält, der A-Teilnehmer jedoch seine Verbindungen ihm gegenüber selbst zuordnen muss - wegen des Datenschutzes! Klingt bescheuert ist aber so, oder zumindest so ähnlich!
Dass was bei der Anwendung der sauteuren Nummern stinkt wissen wir hier ja nun alle. Du hast Dich mit dem Thema wirklich sehr intensiv auseinander gesetzt und bist zumindest für die Zukunft vor diesem Gestank sicher. Aber jetzt denke mal an Deine Kids:


			
				Kosima schrieb:
			
		

> ...Weiß nicht so recht wie ich mich nun verhalten soll ?
> Sie schreiben was von Rückerstatten,aber ich habe ja noch garnichts bezahlt!


 Die Rückerstattung bekommst Du natürlich erst, wenn Du den ausstehenden Betrag zuvor bezahlt hattest. Das ist das mit der _Gutschrift_, von der ich öfter mal schreibe. Die Q1 hat Dir ja nun schriftlich mitgeteilt, dass man Dir das Geld zur Verfügung stellen wird - das ist eine Willensbekundung, der sich Q1 nicht entziehen wird. Du musst denen lediglich den bestätigten Überweisungsträger in Kopie vorlegen. Leider dauert es dann noch einmal 3-4 Wochen, bis der Betrag bei Dir eingeht.
Du kannst es Dir aber auch weiterhin schwer machen und Deine Kids weiterhin Deines Kontaktes berauben - dann nämlich, wenn Du diesen außergerichtlichen Vergleich nicht akzeptierst und es wirklich wissen willst. Das ist verbundnen mit weiteren Schreiben, geht dann zum Mahnbescheid und wenn Du dem widersprichst bis vor ein Gericht. Hier kommt dann oft eine Überraschung (siehe Torgau!) Dabei wiederhole ich hier mal einen Punkt, den Comedian in dem Torgau-Thread geschrieben hatte:
_1) die die technische Seite des Vorgangs betreffende und im Rahmen des Telefondienstvertrags zu erbringende Dienstleistung des Telekommunikationsunternehmens (vgl. § 3 Nr. 16, 19 TKG)_
In meinen zweiten Absatz habe ich auch erwähnt, dass die Verbindungen unstrittig zu stande gekommen waren und genau das wird die Gegenseite in erster Linie einbringen. Die Gegenseite ist aber nicht Q1 sondern wahrscheinlich die Talkline und die zeigen sich nicht für den Inhalt sondern nur für die Verbindung verantwortlich. Du müsstest einräumen, dass diese Verbindungen da waren und dann entscheidet ein Richter, wie das weiter geht - bist Du wirklich so streitsüchtig, hast das im Kreuz und vor allem noch so viel Puste? Außerdem sollte spätestens bei Gericht ein Anwalt eingeschaltet werden und den bezahlst erstmal Du!
Also Kosima - DerKapitulierte war genau so weit wie Du. Jetzt hat er sein Geld (zumindest das Meiste) und das blaue Auge ist auch längst geheilt. Selbst Duc ließ sich zähneknirschend bekehren und hat nun seine Ruhe und viele Erfahrungen und Freunde hier aus dem Forum noch dazu. Es ist Ferienzeit - gönne Dir und den Kids ein bischen Spaß und lass diese Belastung hinter Dir! Aber die Entscheidung selbst, was Du nun tun sollst, nimmt Dir hier niemand ab.


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2003)

Also jetzt ist langsam Schluss hier!
Aus dem Urteil des AG Torgau geht nur hervor, dass die Verbindung an sich unstrittig ist. Nicht die daran angehängte Mehrwertleistung.
Das bedeutet nichts anderes, als das die Entgelte für die reine Verbindungen fällig gestellt werden können. Diese dürften sich maximal im Cent-Bereich bewegen. 
Es ist eindeutig, dass es sich bei diesen Geschäften um zwei Verträge handelt, die zustande kommen müssen. 
Erstens der Vertrag über die Bereitstellung und Nutzung einer Internetverbindung.
Zweitens der Vertrag über die Nutzung des angebotenen Contents. 
Was die Entscheidung des AG Torgau betrifft, so ist sie diesbezüglich sehr zweifelhaft und wird aus meiner Sicht in der nächsten Instanz verworfen werden.
Insofern ist sie nicht hier heranzuziehen!


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2003)

Hui, DF - reg´ Dich nicht auf, Torgau war doch blos das Beispiel, für den Text von Comedian. Ich darf doch in einer konstruktiven Diskussion wohl sehr darum bitten, dass ich meine Argumentation so auschmücken kann, wie ich es selbst für richtig halte.
Aber jetzt gehe ich mal lieber zum baden, das einzigst vernünftige, was man bei diesem herrlichen Wetter überhaupt machen kann!
 :lol:


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2003)

Dann lies Dir bitte Dein Posting noch einmalin dem Zusammenhang durch. Da stellt es sich so dar, als wenn Deine Meinung durch die Gerichtsentscheidung gestützt zum Postulat erhoben wird.
Das kann und werde ich eben so nicht stehenlassen.

Na denne, schwimm nicht so weit raus...


----------



## Rechenknecht (2 August 2003)

@anna
Den Vorschlag schwimmen zu gehen find ich gut.
Mach mich auch davon.
 :magic:


----------



## Comedian1 (2 August 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Kosima (2 August 2003)

Hallo Meine "Lieben" ,
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Nur eine ist noch offengeblieben, ich stelle sie nochmal :
Den Betrag von 377,00 Euro habe ich ja nicht bezahlt, Q1 will von mir den Betrag von  47,... Euro .
Nun wenn ich doch noch garnichts gezahlt habe ,können die mir doch auch nichts erstatten.

Heißt das jetzt das ich die gesamten 377,... Euro bezahlen muß um sie dann abzüglich der 47,.. Euro wiederbekomme ?

Wenn ja , kann ich nur sagen ich hab nicht so viel Geld !!
Wie soll das denn nun ablaufen ?
Wie verhalte ich mich und was kann ich denen von Q1 mitteilen ?

Ich habe schon als ich die Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgegeben habe gesagt das ich ein Lehrgeld von cirka 50,00 Euro in Kauf nehmen würde.Ich werde den ( von mir und auch bestimmt vielen anderen hier im Forum ) umstrittenen Betrag bezahlen .
Obwohl ich dies nicht für richtig halte und der Meinung bin das ich mein Geld Leuten in den Rachen schiebe die sich damit und mit solchen Methoden eine goldene Nase verdienen !
Aber ich gebe zu ich bin nicht standhaft und bringe nicht den Mut auf mich mit Mahnverfahren und ect. auseinanderzusetzen .
Obwohl ich es für Geldwäsche halte !!!!!

Aber eins werde ich auf jeden Fall tun !
Ich spende für die Verbraucherzentrale gegen den Talkline Prozess !
Hoffentlich kriegen die das durch und TL bekommt ordentlich was auf die Glocke  :bash: !!!
Darin setze ich meine ganze Hoffnung !!!
Wenn sie gewinnen ist das auch ein kleiner Gewinn für mich und allen anderen Betroffenen.
Gruß Kosima


----------



## Kosima (2 August 2003)

Noch einige Gedanken von mir !
Meiner Meinung läuft das so ab :
Die suchen sich die Leute raus die über keinen EVBN bei der Telekom verfügen (in der heutigen Zeit der Hacker und Konsorten ,kein Problem), jubeln denen über Manipulationen Verbindungen unter und kassieren dabei ordentlich von einigen,ganze Beträge von anderen durch Gutschriften erstatte kleinere Beträge,aber Geld bekommen sie dabei immer noch heraus egal und wenn es " nur " an die 50,00 Euros sind .
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist ! Und alle bekommen einen Teil des " Kuchens " ab !!! 
Wenn jemand (der sich nicht damit beschäfftigt und nicht auf diesem Forum gelandet ist) nun keinen blassen Schimmer davon hat und auch nichts Beweisen kann der zahlt natürlich . Und darauf bauen diese Ve********,ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Gutgläubige Menschen schon über den Tisch gezogen wurden .
Ich kann nurnoch abschließend dazu sagen " ARMES DEUTSCHLAND " !!!!!
 :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:


_[EDIT]
Tz, tz, tz
So was sagt man doch nicht als wohlerzogener User
DF_


----------



## Devilfrank (2 August 2003)

Wenn ich dieses Hin-und Her richtig verstanden habe, sollst Du in Deinem Fall die 377 €uronen überweisen, Q1 bedient sich nicjht grad unfürstlich mit 47 € und überweist Dir dann nach ein paar Wochen die Differenz wieder zuurück.
So jedenfalls die Schilderung hier dazu.

Auch eine Art sich zwischenzufinanzieren. Es müssen halt nur genug User mitmachen, da hat man immer für die paar Wochen Geld, mit dem man arbeiten kann. Zinslos, bis auf ein paar Standardbriefe problemlos...


----------



## Duc (8 August 2003)

*Oh *



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ...Selbst Duc ließ sich zähneknirschend bekehren und hat nun seine Ruhe und viele Erfahrungen und Freunde hier aus dem Forum noch dazu.




Ich war eine Weile nicht mehr hier, deshalb lese ich das erst heute. Ich bin mir jetzt allerdings nicht ganz sicher, ob Du gar nichts mehr schreibst? Liest Du noch? Also jedenfalls......Duc hat "ihre" Ruhe, nicht "seine"


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2003)

O.K. - "ihre" Ruhe - aber bei Duc stelle ich mir immer das Bild von der Ente neben Tom & Jerry vor und das ist ein Erpel!


----------



## Duc (8 August 2003)

*quack*

das wäre dann "Duck". "Duc" kommt von "Duc"ati (eine Motorradmarke, falls Du das nicht wissen solltest)


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2003)

Ducati - das ist doch die zumeist unverdialerte (-spoilerte)?! Gebe zu, es gibt so manches, dass mich recht wenig interessiert.


----------



## Duc (8 August 2003)

*Duc*

der Ferrari der Motorräder sozusagen


----------



## Kosima (28 September 2003)

*Talkline und Q1*

Hallo @ !!!

Ich möchte allen meinen allergrößten Dank ,hier im Forum aussprechen !!
 :bussi: 
Dank an alle "Admis" ,ich habe von Q1 ,abgezogen 60,00 Euros alles erstattet bekommen.
Es ist zwar auch noch viel Geld ,aber immer noch besser als über 300,00 
Euros zu verlieren .
Ich wünsche Euch allen weiterhin viel Glück beim durchsetzen Eurer Einwendungen und viel "Gewinnchancen ".
Möge der Stärkere gewinnen und das seid auf jeden Fall ,ihr !!!!!!!!!  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: 
Wie meine Signatur schon sagt : das Lichtlein wart ihr !!!  :bussi:  :bussi: 
Ich werde dieses Forum weiterempfehlen und auf jeden Fall immerwieder "reinschauen" .

Danke nochmal und herzliche Grüße
Kosima


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 September 2003)

Hallo Kosima,
ein Erfolg ist dein Vergleich allemal - auch wenn sich nicht jeder damit anfreunden kann.
Ich für meine Fall hoffe auf einen Richter, dem ein Lichtlein aufgegangen ist.


----------



## Kosima (28 September 2003)

Ja,das wünsche ich "Euch" von ganzem Herzen.
Ein Erfolg war es so ganz und gar auch nicht,aber ich muß zugeben ich habe nicht das Durchhaltevermögen wie "Ihr" .
Ich wünschte auch ich hätte mehr Zeit und Geduld und Euer Standbein.
Normalerweise bin ich auch ein Mensch der Kämpft,aber hier verließen mich meine Kräfte . Ich sah mich überfordert mit der ganzen hin und her Schreiberei .
Also habe ich klein beigegeben und habe für mich den einfacheren Weg 
gewählt.Obwohl ich mich im Innersten darüber Ärgere   .
Ich hätte so gern mitgekämpft ,doch mir fehlt dazu so viel .
Sorry !!!!!!!

Für Euch alle wünsche ich nur das allerbeste,gewinnt den Kampf,den ich nicht gewinnen konnte !
 

Gruß Kosima


----------

